# anyone here with an oldie Spray King??



## JLA (Sep 10, 2015)

I live in Iowa and just cant find a service center around...any suggestions?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I go through Al's Taping Tools & Spray Equipment in MN when I need parts for my Spray King.

http://www.alstapingtools.com/


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

What kind of problems are you having?


----------



## JLA (Sep 10, 2015)

Good morning folks. Thanks for replying. Its a Terminator 450 the one with the double tank and Hydraulic system. I usually buy the parts and fix it myself but this time Im stuck. The mixer engine works fine. The one with the compresor does start but is not getting mud out.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Is your rotor turning when the pump is turned on? Could be a shear pin, or how was the condition of your stator tube? I've had a hydraulic motor go out on one of my pumps. I pulled it out and had a local hydraulic repair shop rebuild it for me.


----------



## drywallsprayer (Feb 24, 2009)

My guess would be a broken shear pin and your con rod edges have rounded off and are now spinning inside the rotor instead of turning the rotor.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

drywallsprayer said:


> My guess would be a broken shear pin and your con rod edges have rounded off and are now spinning inside the rotor instead of turning the rotor.


Good point, just have to dig in and see whats up.:yes:


----------

